# What a wonderful gift....



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2019)

Our grandchildren sent my wife for her birthday. Has all the names of our grandkids and great grandkids.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 11, 2019)

that is really pretty  pappy i know you and your wife love it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2019)

A wonderful keepsake!

Now, where is the GrandPappy version? layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

WoW ! That's a work of Art Pappy. How did grandma get the name Grandmimi?..it's cute!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2019)

Very nice..My wife's mother got one for Christmas ..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A wonderful keepsake!
> 
> Now, where is the GrandPappy version? layful:



I grab it when shes not looking.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> WoW ! That's a work of Art Pappy. How did grandma get the name Grandmimi?..it's cute!!



Beats me Holly. Somehow, when our grandkids were very little, they started calling us grandfifi and grandmimi and that stuck all these years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Beats me Holly. Somehow, when our grandkids were very little, they started calling us grandfifi and grandmimi and that stuck all these years.


  awww that's so cute.....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2019)

Here’s the short version on our front plates.  It says Mi and Fi.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi Pappy,thanks for sharing photo,what a thoughtful/loving present your grandchildren did to celebrate your wife's birthday.
She has to 'over the moon'by what they've done Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

Super thoughtful, super gift!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

Such a nice gift Pappy!  Late Happy Birthday to your wife.


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2019)

What a beautiful gift.


----------

